# Overstaying tourist visa?



## Erasmus.student

Hi all,

I am wondering if anyone can offer advice about how much one should worry about overstaying a tourist visa here in Portugal. I am hoping to overstay by about two or three weeks, not more. My entry stamp is from Portugal, and I'd like to fly out of Porgugal as well. One little twist to the story is that I have current residency in France, but I AM NOT AN EU CITIZEN, I am a US citizen -- I don't know how much that does or does not help me.

Thanks for any advice or thoughts on the matter.

-Barbara


----------



## silvers

Hi Barbara,
They won't come looking for you if that is what you are worried about. Your only problem will be if you get stopped by the Police on another matter, then they will detain and then deport you to your country of origin.


----------



## Erasmus.student

Hi,

Thanks for the response. Just to clarify... I'm not worried about anyone coming to look for me, I'm worried about immigration giving me trouble when I fly out. If they notice that I have stayed an extra few weeks, I suppose they could fine me or worst case scenario I know they can ban you from re-entering the EU for 5 years. I know this is unlikely, but I am just wondering if anyone can give me an idea of how strict Portuguese customs are upon exit?

This would be a big problem for me, because I need to continue my studies in Germany next year...

Thanks.



silvers said:


> Hi Barbara,
> They won't come looking for you if that is what you are worried about. Your only problem will be if you get stopped by the Police on another matter, then they will detain and then deport you to your country of origin.


----------



## JDBURNS11

I am a Ukrainian National who went to Portugal on a visitors visa. While there I was married to a Portuguese National. My visa has expired and I do not know what to do. I would like to return to the Ukraine.


----------

